# Sage Smart Grinder Pro / BCG820



## qpop

I've seen a few threads on the Smart Grinder which sounds like it had its problems (burrs need shimming and so on) but very little on the newer version. My wife bought me one for Christmas and it'd be interesting to see the experience of other owners. It's probably a bit low-userbase for mods and so on, but I'll mention what I know:

It's very similar to the Smart Grinder (BCG800). The main differences are much more fine-control over the grind (60 settings vs 25), the ability to manually adjust burr distance with a screw, 0.2s increments for dosing and the ability to program dosing times, and the ability to pause a grind in process.

It is available at John Lewis and Lakeland for £200. I think my wife picked it up for closer to £160 after various voucher offers and so on.

There are other little neat features like the ability to start the grind by "nudging" a button putting the portafilter into the holder.

I don't have any points of comparison in terms of performance, but I'd be happy to post some photos of grind consistency at different settings if anybody is interested? Can anybody shed some technical light or comparison against other similarly priced grinders.

The following tech specs from Sage's website:


 Grinding Mechanism

Stainless steel conical burr grinder

 Adjustable Grind Size

60 grind settings

 DosingIQ

Dose automatically adjusts as you tweak your grind size

 Hands Free Operation

Hands free dosing directly to your chosen filter and handle

 Automatic Dosing

Dose adjusts for number of shots or cups selected

 Hopper Capacity

450 gram

 Removable Storage Hopper

Included

 Additional Features

Air tight hopper, large LCD screen, grinds up to 12 cups

 Included Accessories

2 Porta-filter cradles suitable for 50-54mm filters and 58mm commercial filters, air tight grinds container, cleaning brush

 Construction

Stainless steel with plastic hopper

 Voltage

 220 - 240 Volts

 Wattage

165 Watts

 Warranty

2 Year Repair or Replacement


There is also a (generally positive) thread on Coffee Snobs Australia forum that I found which provides some more detail.


----------



## jeebsy

qpop said:


> There is also a (generally positive) thread on Coffee Snobs Australia forum that I found which provides some more detail. Unsure if posting the link would be against the rules so I won't


We're a liberal bunch here , go for it.

How are you finding it?


----------



## qpop

Well my only point of comparison is pre-ground and a Hario Mini hand grinder.

I'd say it works well. Minimal mess thanks to dosing, has a portafilter holder and also a sensible jar thing for dosing for aeropress etc.

The grind seems consistent, both coarse and smooth, but as I said I have no comparison point in the £200ish arena. It certainly looks nicer on the side than the cheaper Baratzas, in my opinion.

I've updated the original post with links to the thread.

I'm not sure what a reasonable test to put grinder through its paces but I guess a demonstration of finest, coarsest, and somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Looks a hell of a lot better than the previous edition, wish they'd state the dimensions on the Sage site and (conical) burr size though.


----------



## qpop

If you like I can measure my grinder when I get home. I've not investigated the burrs yet so I'll take some pictures too if I can get them out.


----------



## Beanosaurus

qpop said:


> If you like I can measure my grinder when I get home. I've not investigated the burrs yet so I'll take some pictures too if I can get them out.


I managed to find out the measurements from Whole Latte Love - http://www.wholelattelove.com/products/breville-bcg800xl-smart-grinder

Just curious as to what the burr size is as well as the motor power, as I'm in the market for a grinder than can do brewed (and the odd espresso) very well and just narrowly missed out on a Baratza Virtuoso for a great price.

From new, The Virtuoso and the BCG820 ('Breville Coffee Grinder'?) are at around the same price point.

In the cup quality is paramount for me but wonder if the Sage grinder can do the biz as well.

Hear ye, hear ye! Is there anybody with experience of both grinders in question out there??


----------



## Beanosaurus

Turns out the burrs are just shy of 40mm according to SCGs review of the older versions of both grinders:


----------



## Beanosaurus

Note: The review in the video link above is for the Virtuoso 586 (Preciso Burrs) vs the older BCG800 Smart Grinder.


----------



## BRYHER

Looks like a new kid on the block ...Breville Dose Control Pro Burr Grinder ... 




Thoughts?


----------



## mremanxx

BRYHER said:


> Looks like a new kid on the block ...Breville Dose Control Pro Burr Grinder ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Got it, love it, neewbie opinion admittedly but cannot fault it's accuracy and consistancey.


----------



## Beanosaurus

mremanxx said:


> Got it, love it, neewbie opinion admittedly but cannot fault it's accuracy and consistancey.


I've got a Virtuoso now haha, haven't had much time to do an A/B test with my Rocky but first impressions are okay.

Louder operation, but fast grinding, and nice results in the cup/


----------



## BRYHER

*Not sure it stands out!!!* The above link is NOT the pro version of the Sage/Breville, it's a new slightly less gizmo filled machine (has no LCD screen thing)

http://www.brevilleusa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/7/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/c/bcg600sil_fop_coffee_jpg_high_res_1.jpg


----------



## A1istair

qpop said:


> Well my only point of comparison is pre-ground and a Hario Mini hand grinder.
> 
> I'd say it works well. Minimal mess thanks to dosing, has a portafilter holder and also a sensible jar thing for dosing for aeropress etc.
> 
> The grind seems consistent, both coarse and smooth, but as I said I have no comparison point in the £200ish arena. It certainly looks nicer on the side than the cheaper Baratzas, in my opinion.
> 
> I've updated the original post with links to the thread.
> 
> I'm not sure what a reasonable test to put grinder through its paces but I guess a demonstration of finest, coarsest, and somewhere in the middle?


So what's your verdict after a few weeks to play?

I'm waiting on delivery of the Smart Grinder Pro, having chosen it purely on aesthetics compared to anything else at this price point


----------



## mremanxx

After a hiccup on my part I may add this is working really well. So easy to single dose if you want or get a load setting and fill the hopper, repeats are accurate on my tests. Thought it wasn't capable of grinding lighter roasts but once I worked how to use the adjustable top burr properly grinding without any issues now. I like it size and noise level, with a 2 year warranty to boot can't complain, is the mignon worth £75-90 more?? Probably but like the OP I got mine for about £170 with deals etc so I would then say it is certainly a better buy than a mignon.

I like the design ele,ents that have been thought through on this too, the little bean/grind container that fits exactly under the doses if you wish to grind and store. The lack of grinds being spurted all over the place when dropping into the PF and the removable hopper. Someone who knows grinders thought about this and had a lot of input in it's design Ii would say.

It would be interesting if someone who uses a high-end grinder tried this as they would quickly point out it's pros and cons.


----------



## Dylan

mremanxx said:


> After a hiccup on my part I may add this is working really well. So easy to single dose if you want or get a load setting and fill the hopper, repeats are accurate on my tests. Thought it wasn't capable of grinding lighter roasts but once I worked how to use the adjustable top burr properly grinding without any issues now. I like it size and noise level, with a 2 year warranty to boot can't complain, is the mignon worth £75-90 more?? Probably but like the OP I got mine for about £170 with deals etc so I would then say it is certainly a better buy than a mignon.
> 
> I like the design ele,ents that have been thought through on this too, the little bean/grind container that fits exactly under the doses if you wish to grind and store. The lack of grinds being spurted all over the place when dropping into the PF and the removable hopper. Someone who knows grinders thought about this and had a lot of input in it's design Ii would say.
> 
> It would be interesting if someone who uses a high-end grinder tried this as they would quickly point out it's pros and cons.


Good feedback,

The Sage Smart Grinder (non pro, but the same burr set) was reviewed on this site by members who have extensive experience. It is considered a step up over grinders like the MC2 in terms of quality, but overshadowed by the Mignon in this department.

It may be a better buy than the Mignon when it comes to usability specifically, with nice design tweaks and features. But to many where it matters most is in the cup, and the Mignon is the better grinder there. It is of course almost £100 more, so budget considerations may well come in to play.


----------



## mremanxx

Dylan said:


> Good feedback,
> 
> The Sage Smart Grinder (non pro, but the same burr set) was reviewed on this site by members who have extensive experience. It is considered a step up over grinders like the MC2 in terms of quality, but overshadowed by the Mignon in this department.
> 
> It may be a better buy than the Mignon when it comes to usability specifically, with nice design tweaks and features. But to many where it matters most is in the cup, and the Mignon is the better grinder there. It is of course almost £100 more, so budget considerations may well come in to play.


Totally agree with you, was very close to buying the mignon but the price difference overcame my tight Scots' nature


----------



## A1istair

Great to know that there are companies making great looking products that are user friendly as well as delivering. So many shiny looking things are good for just looking at from a distance


----------



## mremanxx

A1istair said:


> Great to know that there are companies making great looking products that are user friendly as well as delivering. So many shiny looking things are good for just looking at from a distance


Too true.


----------



## BRYHER

mremanxx , £170 with deals....sounds a good deal.


----------



## mremanxx

Yeh I got John Lewis to price match Harts of Stur, the price is back up t £199 though, just felt John Lewis was a safer bet if anything goes wrong.


----------



## jakebyrne

How are people getting on with this grinder?


----------



## mremanxx

No probs at all, easy to use easy to clean, doesn't take up a lot of space and quiet compared to my old B2C grinder


----------



## StuartS

I am more and more tempted to get this grinder. Does it retain much when single dosing? It looks like the grinds drop vertically from the burrs rather than being flung sideways down a chute like most others (including the mc2).

john Lewis would be a safe bet as returns are straightforward.


----------



## mremanxx

I almost get out what I put in bar - 0.1 - 0.2g when single dosing, If I fill the hopper output is similar, I would presume that that is an acceptable amount.


----------



## MrShades

That's not a fair way to reduce retention though - you'd need to strip it down and clean it out completely an then put a single measured dose in - and see what comes out.

Your method probably has 3g retained already (on a good day), you put 17g in and get 3g of retained plus 14g of your dose out - with the other 3g of your dose being the fresh retention.

Open it up and strip it down and clean it... It's the only way.


----------



## StuartS

That's the sort of retention i'd be concerned about but is 3g realistic considering the grinds are passed vertically downwards. I don't even get this with the mc2 - i dont think anyway. When i have beans in the hopper i purge about a gram before dosing


----------



## NickdeBug

I think that Sage recommend a 2 second purge before use. I think grind rate is somewhere close to 1g/s for espresso grind so about 2g purge.


----------



## mremanxx

MrShades said:


> That's not a fair way to reduce retention though - you'd need to strip it down and clean it out completely an then put a single measured dose in - and see what comes out.
> 
> Your method probably has 3g retained already (on a good day), you put 17g in and get 3g of retained plus 14g of your dose out - with the other 3g of your dose being the fresh retention.
> 
> Open it up and strip it down and clean it... It's the only way.


I have and got quoted amounts.

I weigh 15.5g in usually and get 15.3 out almost always, I am not saying when you remove the hopper you cannot see and grinds, this is probably true of even the most expensive ones. As far as I'm concerned, if I get out what I pit in I'm happy.


----------



## MrShades

Well, all I know is that the BCG800 was tested for retention from brand new and unused at 2.7g and I'd be very surprised indeed if the 820 was any different internally and hence the retention was any different.


----------



## BRYHER

I wonder when these will arrive? Breville Dose Control Pro Burr Grinder


----------



## Beanosaurus

BRYHER said:


> I wonder when these will arrive? Breville Dose Control Pro Burr Grinder


Looks like an excellent entry level/multi purpose home grinder, a pimped out Virtuoso if you like.


----------



## mremanxx

BRYHER said:


> I wonder when these will arrive? Breville Dose Control Pro Burr Grinder


Looks like an 820 without the lcd screen, wonder what is different internally


----------



## mremanxx

Beanosaurus said:


> Looks like an excellent entry level/multi purpose home grinder, a pimped out Virtuoso if you like.


It is the only one I have owned so cannot compare, but at the moment it is doing what I want/need and I feel for the price it is a decent bit of kit.


----------



## mremanxx

Carried out a retention test, now this seems bad to me but how bad is your machine if you do it properly.

Grinder stripped, burrs out and hoovered.








Think you'll agree that's empty.

Weighed 16g beans in got out 12g,,,,,yep 12g out, that's a 25% retention from an initial dose, yep bad.

However, dose again and......16g in








And got out








Obviously extra from 1st grind, after this every grind is about 0.2g out.

Now I normally add and extra 1g of beans and allow the first few grinds to be wastage stale etc, I always weight my dose into the basket so always get the same dose in the basket anyway.

I would say the problem lies with the rotator in pic 1, grinds get caught in between the vanes and you cannot remove this.

For me this is not an issue and haven't noticed ant change in taste once I have my grind set.

Would be interesting to see in anyone with another grinder can post an honest review of there grinder.

Unsure but I would suspect that this issue isn't that uncommon with grinders when doing the first grind.

Is this test making me want to change grinders..........no.

It is perfectly ok for me but I presume many others may scoff at these figures.

Before you post though carry out the same test as I did.

Hope this helps


----------



## MrShades

More like it! I own a Compak K10 Fresh with retention probably in double figures of grams - but do I love it... Yes! Would I change it....probably not!


----------



## jeebsy

mremanxx said:


> I would say the problem lies with the rotator in pic 1, grinds get caught in between the vanes and you cannot remove this.
> 
> For me this is not an issue and haven't noticed ant change in taste once I have my grind set.
> 
> Would be interesting to see in anyone with another grinder can post an honest review of there grinder.
> 
> Unsure but I would suspect that this issue isn't that uncommon with grinders when doing the first grind.


Not all retention is equal as you say - if the first four grams sets stuck somewhere random and what flows through after that it all the new coffee there's no issue - the problem is when the retention is in the grind path and the first four grams of coffee you get out is the last four grams of your previous dose.


----------



## mremanxx

Your post piqued my curiosity MrShades, if your top end one also retains alot it begs the question is retention an issue? Or is it that you need to accept that you will be wasting some beans by purging first if you are concerned about stale grinds?


----------



## StuartS

Thanks for taking the time to investigate this. So, the Sage does have a "flinger" and a chamber that collects grinds. I suspect that the retention just builds up and stays put so there is a minimal discharge of stale grinds with each subsequent dose.

My mc2 is similar but i haven't actually measured the first dose retention. To be honest, taking the top burr off and replacing will mean dialing in again and the last time i did this it took ages. At least with the sage the top burr carrier can be removed and replaced easily.

i'm still tempted because of the easy adjustment, dose control, ease of cleaning....

Another question though - if you switch between say espresso and a courser grind and back again is the espresso grind back to where it was before? I.e. Can you trust the grind setting numbers to give the same grind every time?

thanks

stuart


----------



## mremanxx

Yes...........but at the moment I am changing between beans not so much grind types and I have stopped measuring my tamp pressure so I can get a difference in shot times that I think is due to tamp pressure and not grind.

But I have been taking the top burr off alot and this is easiest by opening up the burrs and hen I have re-adjusted them I can't say I've noticed a huge difference, certainly not to an extend that I pull a crap and undrikeable shot.


----------



## StuartS

I bought a Smart Grinder Pro from John Lewis a few weeks ago on the basis that if i wasn't happy with i could return it.

My experience so far is that it has pros and cons.

I started using it with Rave Italian Job and found grind setting 9 to be about right for my Classic. The grinder seemed to perform well enough, more consistent grinds than my MC2 and nicer espresso. As the beans aged, i had to grind a bit finer - down to 7. I found the dose weight to be quite consistent varying by a few tenths of a gram. The grinder is fairly quiet and the portafilter holder to be very convenient. i then switched to Rave Signature last week and this is where i started to have some issues.

First of all, i had to grind finer, down to setting 4. The grinder seems to struggle a bit or at least the motor sounds as though it is labouring. The main problem though is clumping. I have to really stir the grinds to get rid of the clumps which are quite compacted as they come out of the chute. I've just had to drop to setting 3 and it is more clumpy and a bit slower/more laboured.

i have now gone back to the MC2 which may be a bit less consistent but the grinds come out nicely and i don't need to mess with them before tamping. I've not noticed much difference in espresso between the two with these beans. The MC2 is stepless and the fine tuning is better than the steps on the sage.

i think it's going back because although it's nice and convenient, the clumping is a real pain. I want to have the option of using different beans and i'm not convinced the sage has the performance at finer grind settings.

i'm still after a better grinder but i don't want to go for a secondhand commercial machine - too big. I've read that the Mignon is clumpy too so not too keen. Does anyone have experience with the Ascaso I1? From what i've read it is a step up from the I2 (much better) and the I2 looks very like the MC2 internally.

thanks

stuart


----------



## jeebsy

StuartS said:


> i'm still after a better grinder but i don't want to go for a secondhand commercial machine - too big. I've read that the Mignon is clumpy too so not too keen. Does anyone have experience with the Ascaso I1? From what i've read it is a step up from the I2 (much better) and the I2 looks very like the MC2 internally.


http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf


----------



## StuartS

Yes, that's the review i read. I don't know much about Ascaso but john lewis and selfridges sell the I1.


----------



## mremanxx

Have you changed the top burr setting? This will allow you to use a larger grinding number so the grinder can spin faster, I don't know how much of an issue clumping is as I split my grinding times up so that I can distribute the grinds evenly and I find this breaks up any clumps.


----------



## StuartS

Top burr is in the middle so yes i can make it finer. Can you describe your dosing method?

I'm finding the clumps don't collapse unless i stir the grinds. Tapping/jolting the basket doesn't break them.


----------



## mremanxx

If my grind time is 18 seconds, I do 3 x 6 second grinds, I break up any clumps I have and level the coffee,nothing mad just a quick move around with my finger and do the same for the other grinds. Clumps don't bother me too much to be honest as the grinds as so fine that the break up easily.

For Rave's IB I was 14g in 30g out around 25-30 seconds and got a nice cup from that. Grinder was set at no14, top burr was at no5.

Please note I am a noob still and don't overfr worry too much, as long as the coffee in the cup is good I winning this fight


----------



## mremanxx

pics of my grinds









Don;t know if these are good or bad to be honest


----------



## StuartS

Tried the sage again. Rave Signature blend, 3 weeks after roasting. Grind setting 2 (upper burr on 5), 19s to dose 17g into my new LM Strada basket. 27s extraction 1:2 was very very nice.

BUT, i had to stir the grinds for ages to break the clumps which were pretty compacted. The grind consistency is very good, much better than my MC2. This is obvious because the tamped coffee is much lower in the basket compared to the MC2 with similar brew ratio. The MC2 is producing fine grinds (too fine) but also plenty of coarse grinds which increase the volume.

so the Sage is giving me a nice cup but clump hassle. Maybe it's just these beans?


----------



## DoubleShot

mremanxx said:


> pics of my grinds
> 
> Don't know if these are good or bad to be honest


Look fairly even at a quick glance. Lots of de-clumping and distributing needed imo from first photo.


----------



## mremanxx

DoubleShot said:


> Look fairly even at a quick glance. Lots of de-clumping and distributing needed imo from first photo.


Nope mate a second or two with my finger the clumps just break up really easily


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Are people still enjoying these grinders, I have a chance to get one cheap but would be interested in some updated opinions.


----------



## jolerrs

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Are people still enjoying these grinders, I have a chance to get one cheap but would be interested in some updated opinions.


I recently purchased this grinder. I believe it's the second generation as it has 60 grind settings - many more than before! The espresso grind sizes are excellent - currently set at 11 on my machine - my little Gaggia Evolution wasn't able to push out anything less than grind size 10. If you want to grind for Turkish or Greek coffee then this would also do the trick!

I haven't tried it on filter / pour over yet. Grind size it will do the job - the question will be about the grind quality.

The porta filter holder works really well. It's also very easy to clean the burrs. A lot of thought has been put into this machine.


----------



## Deejaysuave

Assume it's not even worth considering using this over my SJ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Deejaysuave said:


> Assume it's not even worth considering using this over my SJ?


In one word, I'd say...no.


----------



## AMCD300

I have the new version and I am very happy with the ability to fine tune the grind and to get a good result. Using an espresso roast I can get 18g in and 36g out in 25-35 seconds easily, and wonderful results. My experience is that the grinder is very good.


----------



## cambosheff

I too had the newer version of the SGP for a short while, it was perfectly capable for my SDB and I never had any issues in the short while I had it. I only dont have it now due to getting an excellent Mazzer Royal that was basically on my doorstep, otherwise Im sure I'd still have and be happy with it now.

I know the previous model had its flaws, but I'd not seen any of them on the one I had.


----------



## Spy

Read through this thread and the other thread on the previous model.

For those that have/had this newer 60 setting (820) model, would you say it is better than a Baratza Encore, Iberital MC2, Ascaso i-mini or Rancilio Rocky ?

Also, is it easy to move from an espresso grind to a filter grind and back again given it is stepped ?


----------



## Dylan

Spy said:


> Read through this thread and the other thread on the previous model.
> 
> For those that have/had this newer 60 setting (820) model, would you say it is better than a Baratza Encore, Iberital MC2, Ascaso i-mini or Rancilio Rocky ?
> 
> Also, is it easy to move from an espresso grind to a filter grind and back again given it is stepped ?


This is a good read for the Sage grinder: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13218-Coffeechap-safe-smart-grinder-review/page6&highlight=sage

Note that the grinder has been updated since, but a lot of this will still broadly apply. Since CC wrote down his views the grinder has also dropped significantly in price.

For the price you cant really do much better unless you grab a S/H bargain on an ex commercial grinder. Next step up really is the Mignon which loses the electronics in favour of build quality and an improved (if clumpy) grind.


----------



## Spy

Thanks Dylan.

I have been looking at a used Mignon but some of the prices for a new Sage Pro are cheaper than even a used Eureka Mignon.

I have looked at some other used brands like the Mazzer but even they seem to be £200+.

My attention then turned to the likes of the entry level grinders from Baratza/Iberital/Ascaso that seem to be closer in price to teh Sage hence my question if out of these 4, the Sage is the better choice.


----------



## ChilledMatt

Spy said:


> I have been looking at a used Mignon but some of the prices for a new Sage Pro are cheaper than even a used Eureka Mignon.


IMO a used Mignon will most likely outlast a new sage. They are really well built.


----------



## R6GYY

I'm no expert by a long long shot. I paid £180 from mine (John Lewis), but at the time of posting this, you can pick it up from Lakeland / Amazon for £140 which seems to be an absolute bargain to me.

This was a significant upgrade from my (still got it), Krups Expert GVX231. Lots of nice features - removable bean hopper, programmable grind time, magnetic bottom removable plate that you can remove to clean grinds off, also the portafilter holder is removable and clicks back in magnetically. Adjustable burrs, although I have not had to use this feature. I am quite happy in the 14 - 16 grind range for my espresso. Looks the part next to my Sage Duo Temp Pro. I like that you can interrupt the timed grind to shake / settle what has been ground already, then continue. You can also manually grind after this for as long as you want if you need a little more.

I can't compare this with other grinders apart from my old GVX231 (which was fine for £35), but it does everything I need it to, with no fuss, and little mess. And as someone else mentioned, you get a little container you can grind straight into if you want to take some ground coffee to work with you for a cafetiere / aeropress etc., Lots of attention to detail as with the Duo Temp Pro.

All in all I am quite impressed with my Sage/Breville coffee kit.


----------



## DoubleShot

I don't own a Sage Smart grinder Pro but would consider one for decaf or guest bean duties (read: occasional use!) as I'm sure others would if what it produced wasn't so clumpy. All the videos I've seen, it looks like it's churning out boulders. Also some have mentioned that it doesn't grind fine enough.

Plus points are its tiny footprint, clear backlit LCD display and the built-in portafilter stand. New £140 price seems good value as there aren't too many reasonable quality burr grinders sub £150. Next level up seems to be an Eureka Mignon which is supposed to offer a noticeably better grind quality.

Obviously if one is considering a second hand commercial grinder, for similar money or a little more, you can do a lot better.


----------



## AMCD300

DoubleShot said:


> I don't own a Sage Smart grinder Pro but would consider one for decaf or guest bean duties (read: occasional use!) as I'm sure others would if what it produced wasn't so clumpy. All the videos I've seen, it looks like it's churning out boulders. Also some have mentioned that it doesn't grind fine enough.
> 
> Plus points are its tiny footprint, clear backlit LCD display and the built-in portafilter stand. New £140 price seems good value as there aren't too many reasonable quality burr grinders sub £150. Next level up seems to be an Eureka Mignon which is supposed to offer a noticeably better grind quality.
> 
> Obviously if one is considering a second hand commercial grinder, for similar money or a little more, you can do a lot better.


It does clump a bit but this does not seem to affect the taste. You can tighten the grind by making a manual adjustment at the burrs so I am not sure who could say it does not grind fine enough...plenty of adjustments to make. A good grinder for the price.


----------



## DoubleShot

Even better when supplied free along with the purchase of a Sage DB!


----------



## Spy

Thanks guys. That was my point, at £140 it is in the same price bracket as the Baratza Encore and Iberital MC2. Granted it will not be better than a Mignon but given the comments, can I assume it is a better buy than the other two?


----------



## Kyle T

I picked one up from the forums brand new for £110 a few weeks ago. I think it's a nice little grinder. Some smart ideas and does what I need. I was using a Graef CM702 before which was fine but I wanted a machine I could just set to dose a certain amount of coffee straight into the portafilter and it does exactly that. I hardly get any clumping from mine and the I'm currently on setting number 10 and no where near the finest manual adjustment on the burrs and it easily chokes my classic if I'm not careful. All in all for the money it's a great grinder.


----------



## R6GYY

Just spotted this in John Lewis, Queensgate, Peterborough. No box or instructions, but looked in good condition. If I didn't already have mine, I might have bagged it . . . .


----------



## Jacko112

Buy it - you'll get more than on Ebay!


----------



## Spy

Good price, even without a box.


----------



## Simon_S

mremanxx said:


> Thought it wasn't capable of grinding lighter roasts but once I worked how to use the adjustable top burr properly grinding without any issues now.


I'm having issues with light roasts making the "clutch slip" what did you do with the top burr adjustment exactly?

Cheers.


----------



## Kyle T

@Simon_S take a look at the link below. Go to page 16 of the manual "adjusting conical burr" this is the burr adjustment mentioned.

http://www.brevilleusa.com/media/mediaappearance/16026/BCG820BSSXL_IB_A14_FA_LowRes.pdf


----------



## Simon_S

Thank you Kyle, I've seen that and made adjustments, still struggling with some light beans I picked up tho and wondered if there was some "magic trick" to be had.......


----------



## tanc

I've recently got one of these and despite reading everything I can about it, I still have an un-answered question. Are the burr adjustments coarse adjustments or fine adjustments?

E.g If I'm grinding on a setting of 11, with the burr set on the default (6 I believe) and I adjust it to 7. Am I changing it from 11.6 to 11.7 or 6.11 to 7.11 (if that makes any sense)

The reason for my question is I've found 11 is slightly too fine, and 12 doesn't seem fine enough (there may be other factors such as my incompetence at play here) but i'm trying to work out if adjusting the top burr will help here!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Asgross

I asked sage this question and they told me consider a change in the upper burr the equivalent of moving from 11.6 to 11.7 - it's like a minor adjustment


----------



## tanc

That's what I thought sounded most likely - thanks for that! Now to tweak!!


----------



## Chipstix

Just started a new thread and then remembered this one, perhaps the question is best asked here.... sorry Mod, please could you delete the other thread if appropriate?

Please Help me decide on my decaf grinder:Sage Dose Control £115, or Smart Control £139!

I understand the differences between these 2 grinders, and at these prices, the cost difference in negligible....what I am trying to weigh up is to go for the 'simpler low tech' option, or the option with more features but more electronics....and more to go wrong?

I'm not expecting to last as long as my Mignon Mk2, but a reasonable longevity would be nice. I know Sage items are not that repairable and spares not the easiest to come by.

Or is there something else I have missed that would sway the decision....?

Thoughts?!

Thanks, Chipstix.


----------

